# Siggys!



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, with my free trial to Photoshop, I have gotten back into it, and I decided to make myself a signature for this site, and it was actually really fun.

Anyways, if anyone wants me to make them a signature, just post here  Post the details and all that good stuff, too.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I really like your new signature image, by the way. I was wondering where I could get one like it, only with all of the details from my current signature graph. Now I know that it was a custom made siggy, and I think it's even more special.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, snail 

I could try to make you one with all the stuff in you current one, but it might be a little crammed and stuff  That's the only reason I didn't put it in mine.
If you would like to, you could pick out a picture for me to put into the siggy.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Your new signature looks better then most stuff alot of the signature artists I know can make. :wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Your new signature looks better then most stuff alot of the signature artists I know can make. :wink:


Hehe, thank you     

I think it's mostly the background picture I put in it, which I can't take credit for. I stoles it from a deviant artist.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I trust you to find a suitable image, since you probably know me well enough by now to know what will appeal to me. Thanks.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, snail, but if you don't like the picture I pick, it's interchangeable, so I could always change it.
I'm really tired right now and tomorrow will be a pretty busy day, so I'm gonna head to bed. 
I'll try to work on it after all the food tomorrow night


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I am excited to see what you come up with. Good night.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I also like your siggy.  Are you good at making banners?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the new sig too. Bonus points for being made by you. :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Lance and Night 

Lance, Well, I might be, but I'm not sure what a banner is :crazy:, well, for online at least

Snail, I woke up a little earlier than planned and I decided to work on it.
What do you think? Be honest pweez 










If you want to put it as your siggy and still want to be able to click it to go to your mypersonality.info page, edit the part in your signature where it has the image link, not the url link.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

These are looking great! Keep up the good work, fellow photoshopper!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice! I love it!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Very nice! I love it!


Thanks roud: Just to let you know though, if you dont like any of it, I can easily change it. (Colors, fonts, picture, etc)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It's very "me." If I were going to change anything, it would be the "IN" on the left, which isn't quite as fuzzed out as the "FP" on the right. I am content with it as it is, though. I can't even imagine what else I would change about it because it is just right.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> It's very "me." If I were going to change anything, it would be the "IN" on the left, which isn't quite as fuzzed out as the "FP" on the right. I am content with it as it is, though. I can't even imagine what else I would change about it because it is just right.


Alrighty, here ya go!
I also made the border a little blended in. Hopefully you like it heh


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you. That is beautiful!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Thanks a lot, Lance and Night
> 
> Lance, Well, I might be, but I'm not sure what a banner is :crazy:, well, for online at least
> 
> ...


An example of a banner is the image in my signature of personality cafe.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lance said:


> An example of a banner is the image in my signature of personality cafe.


Oh, alrighty, then.
Do you have anything in mind? I'd be more than willing to try


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

You don't have to make one. I just wanted to know if you are good at making banners.:tongue:


----------

